# BKA-Chef will Bundestrojaner auch gegen organisierte Kriminalität einsetzen



## Newsfeed (20 Januar 2009)

Jörg Ziercke, fordert angesichts der "Industrialisierung" von Cybercrime eine Ausweitung der gesetzlichen Grundlage für heimliche Online-Durchsuchungen und Quellen-Telekommunikationsüberwachung.

Weiterlesen...


----------

